# Flowering anubias



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

My anubias nana is flowering!!! i didnt know what the pod was that grew but yesterday i looked in the tank and saw that it was a pretty white flower, i took a picture,


----------



## Bristle nose (Nov 10, 2006)

My Anubias Nana has never flowered, but i have had other Anubias plants flower before.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah i forgot that they could flower and now Ive read some mixed things, some say that its a sign of a healthy plant trying to propegate and other people say its a dying gasp, im not really sure but my anubias plant is definatly healthy so im not that worried.


----------



## Bristle nose (Nov 10, 2006)

dmarcus said:


> people say its a dying gasp


Definentely wrong! :lol:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

as nice as they are, I always snip off flowers and in lotuses the runners to the top of the tank. It using a lot of nutrients and energy to flower and shoot vertical runners. The bottom leaves could suffer from lack of nutrients, get a lot of pics and then snip it, just to keep the rest of the plant growing nicely. It definitely doesn't mean an unhealthy plant  quite the opposite


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

good to hear, my bamboo shrimp has been hanging out on the flower cause its right under the flow of water and its a perfect spot to filter feed so i think ill leave it there for a while and try and get some batteries for my camera and take a picture.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

How about posting a better picture. I'd like to see this flower sometime, and I don't want to drive 5 hours to do so. Try it without the flash


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

it was with my camera phone and unfortunatly after about a week the flower has begun to wither, plus you should drive the 5 hours anyway and see the whole awesome tank in person.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got my 30 tall up and running, and its pretty badass...I'll post a picture soon as i find my camera. I think you've convicned me to get some anubias for my driftwood. I'll make that trip soon as the holidays are over, but you should take a trip down this way again too when you get a chance. 

You could probubly take the china town bus from boston to Philly, and I could probubly do the same.


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

I think for a plant to flower it only means it is very healthy. A dying plant would not flower at all trust me. Even in the land flowers when it flowers definitely it is healthy. If it does not maybe there's something wrong.


----------

